# Hog Island SW16 vs Oysters



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I would think it would react the same, same material. Hog Island will also send you some repair sticks if you need them. You can melt/"weld" them into damaged areas. Mine has some river rash on it, and looks about like a kayak does when it encounters a rock. I will say that its hull is not the driest ride though, after owning one I would probably would not buy one for strictly inshore fishing.


----------

